# Has anybody tried "Maltese Training Secrets"?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Im getting desperate. Brit'ny is NOT getting potty trained! We are crating her, and she won't go in there now, but I want her to be able to run around all day and just scratch at the door when she needs to go! (Does my SHih-Poo have me spoiled or what?)

Has anybody tried that "Maltese Training Secrets" thing or something like it?

Here is a link Maltese Training Secrets


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 3 2004, 01:26 AM
> *I have seen that add before and thought about purchasing it, but me being the self proclaimed pesimist that I am, figured it was just some kind of stupid scam and then I would get the book and read the same ol' stuff and be out my money.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree with Nicole, I think it is probably a scam. I wish there was some secret that would make them completely potty trained. The only thing I have found is that you need to be consistent. Stick to a schedule. One thing that I think has helped me is to only feed Lexi at certain times. (plus she used to tip her bowl if I left it with her while I was at work







) . One vet also said to only give her water when it is meal time and I didn't like that so I have a water bottle attached to her crate.

I get up in the morning and take her out. When we get back in she gets her food for about 30 minutes and then we go back out. Most of the time she doesn't really have to go, but I have discovered 1 out 4 times she does. Then I get ready for work and before I leave we go out again. Lexi is in her crate or confined to the bathroom while I am at work. At lunch I take her out right away when I get home. We come back in and before I leave she goes out again. I also take her out right away when I get home from work. We come in and she gets her food for another 30 minutes. After that it is back outside again. Usually we go out one more time between then and bedtime. I take her outside right before it is time to go to bed. She sleeps through the night so this is her last time out before we get up.

Oh, if we have been playing I try to take her out after we get done.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

house breaking takes time and you have to be TOTALLY consistant. i thought maybe that because sprite and ellie were related that they were smart....but gruffi is a totally different breed and he learned within 1.5 months. and he was 5 weeks when we got him. 


are you using pads? or outside only? if you started out with pads that would maybe confuse her. 

its hard....but you'll get through it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I started the piddle pads from the start and Massimo hardly ever had an accident. However when I tried to get him to go outside, he would just run around and then come back without doing his business...I mean once in a while he would "mark" but nothing else really. I even tried getting rid of the pads but he went where the pad used to be. He's almost 8 months now and he uses the pads still-no accidents. To me that's an accomplishment. I guess we're gonna stick with that, it's no trouble folding it up and tossing it. My husband said "Well, you trianed him to go on the pad, you can't expect to UN-train him." I guess he's right.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley uses the pads exclusively...and is 99.9% potty trained at almost 6 months. His accidents are usually my fault for not replacing one of his pads.

He does go outside if we are walking or something and he REALLY has to go, other than that...just wee pads.

The only thing I dislike is that I am afraid to take him to someone else's house without laying a pad down...I am not sure the pads teach them to hold it very well. Not a problem at our own house, or outside, but I am not sure I want to find out what would happen if he decided he needed to go at someone else's house while we were visiting. So, I just take a pad, and tell them I am going to lay it down just in case-they are usually fine with it...better than their carpet!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i take a few pads when i go to my friends place and 99% she doesnt have any accidents. the first thing i do when i get to my friends house, i lay the pad down and tell her to go potty, she sometimes does ,sometimes doesnt but i keep an eye on her ALL THE TIME but usually she remembers where the pad is and pees there..


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

But thats the thing, I don't want to use pads! I think the majority of people here on SM use pads because every thread about potty training people say "use the pads" LOL! We have a very "cozy" condo that is full of furniture, so pads are out of the question. Besides the smell is just too unbearable for me.

I have to get her to tell me she needs to go outside....


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi did pretty good with it i mean the first few months was a nightmare he peed on my bed a few times and so on . I had about 7 wee wee pads all over the house little by slowly he started getting the picture. and now he is great i know when he has to go and when i go to a friends house i do bring the wee wee pads with me just in case
Maxi also likes to go outside more than in , just have patience its hard the first few weeks i was pulling my hair out of my head, still now i keep 3 wee wee pads around the house each one i know what he will use it for he is funny he pee's on one he does number#2 on the other one and the one i keep in my room is his first pee of the day. i go through a ton a week but its worth it he is worth it


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Lacey is almost 7 months old and she is trained to go on the piddle pads. When I first brought her home I used them and thought I would train her to go outside. Well, she has trained me. She only uses her pads. I can take her outside and sometimes she will go but she prefers the pads, so I guess we will be sticking to the pads. 
I know that when Lacey first came home I keep her in a very small area and watched her like a hawk. When I couldn't watch her I would put her in her exercise pen - her piddle pad was in the pen. My husband and kids thought I was so mean to put her in a "prison." While I can tell you she can be anywhere in the house and if she has to pee or poop she will go running to her pad and use it. Last night was the first night that she slept with me in the bed. No accidents. I was so proud of her!
So I guess what I am trying to tell you is to go back to step one and start again. If need be, speak to a trainer. Don't think you are being mean by keeping your little one in a small area. Every hour or so go outside with her. It will take time. Lacey is doing great but it has taken a lot of work. When Lacey first came home every 20 minutes she was put into her pen with her piddle pad. I wouldn't let her out until she used it. It didn't take her long to figure out to use the pad and then she could come out and play. I know that I want the peace of mind to let Lacey go anywhere in the house that she wants to and not have to worry about her peeing but I do know that she is still too young for that. I keep her pretty close to me. I figure that we don't let are human children run around the house when they are babies and expect them not to get into things so we shouldn't expect are furbabies to run around without supervision and not get into things or pee where we don't want them to.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i stopped using wee wee pads. i was going to say that maybe your baby was confused---but obviously not.







i would say, get natures miracle and pour where she had accidents. get a bag full of YUMMY treats and give that to her when she goes potty outside. i wrote in another thread about how i hung a bell and gruffi knows how to hit the bell. sprite and ellie have learned to lay down in front of the back door. sprite sometimes scratches at the door, and during that time i praised her sooooooooo much with a treat and kisses. now she uses it to get into the bathroom.







and i'll let her. as long as she knows that she can scratch at the door and it will "magically" open---thats cool with me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jami_@Sep 5 2004, 07:03 PM
> *Lacey is almost 7 months old and she is trained to go on the piddle pads.  When I first brought her home I used them and thought I would train her to go outside.  Well, she has trained me.  She only uses her pads.  I can take her outside and sometimes she will go but she prefers the pads, so I guess we will be sticking to the pads.
> I know that when Lacey first came home I keep her in a very small area and watched her like a hawk.  When I couldn't watch her I would put her in her exercise pen - her piddle pad was in the pen.  My husband and kids thought I was so mean to put her in a "prison."  While I can tell you she can be anywhere in the house and if she has to pee or poop she will go running to her pad and use it.  Last night was the first night that she slept with me in the bed.  No accidents.  I was so proud of her!
> So I guess what I am trying to tell you is to go back to step one and start again.  If need be, speak to a trainer.  Don't think you are being mean by keeping your little one in a small area.  Every hour or so go outside with her.  It will take time.  Lacey is doing great but it has taken a lot of work.  When Lacey first came home every 20 minutes she was put into her pen with her piddle pad.  I wouldn't let her out until she used it.  It didn't take her long to figure out to use the pad and then she could come out and play.  I know that I want the peace of mind to let Lacey go anywhere in the house that she wants to and not have to worry about her peeing but I do know that she is still too young for that.  I keep her pretty close to me.  I figure that we don't let are human children run around the house when they are babies and expect them not to get into things so we shouldn't expect are furbabies to run around without supervision and not get into things or pee where we don't want them to.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8383*


[/QUOTE]


same story with us. Although one morning he did wet the bed because I did not get up fast enough when the alarm went off. He is about 99% perfect trained now.
(he'll have an accident tonight b/c I said that!)


----------

